
Ask HN: Favorite Monospace Font? - snicker7
What is your favorite monospace font for prose&#x2F;code?<p>Related: Do any of you use non-monospace font for code?
======
diehunde
My current favorites are Jetbrains mono and SF mono.

------
sharmi
The font in my terminal is Jetbrains Mono.

It replaced Input. I loved how you can configure important characters and
height spacing in Input to your preference.

If I want something quirky, with a personality, but not so strong as to be off
putting, then I reach for Fantasque Sans Mono.

------
AndrewBissell
I like SF Mono on Mac and its close cousin Roboto Mono elsewhere. Also like
Inconsolata a lot.

------
pizza
GohuFont. Trying to get it to work in Windows Terminal but it's not working
for whatever reason..

[https://font.gohu.org/](https://font.gohu.org/)

------
snicker7
My two cents: Ubuntu Mono is the only monospaced font I know that looks good
for prose/code. I like to mix code and prose (in web and in Emacs org mode),
and I prefer using the same font.

~~~
Foober223
ditto.

Ubuntu Mono Bold is very compact horizontally, while not looking squished.
Makes understand code with long variable names a bit easier.

------
ApolloRising
Firacode and Anonymous Pro

------
lioeters
[https://github.com/nathco/Office-Code-Pro](https://github.com/nathco/Office-
Code-Pro)

------
uvw
Consolas, the best mono font hands down. Second best, IMO, is inconsolata.

------
hazebooth
San Francisco Mono

------
yarinr
FiraCode with ligatures is my favorite.

------
ksherlock
IBM Selectric Pica

------
edavis
IBM Plex Mono

------
an_human
JetBrains Mono

------
keviv
JetBrains Mono

------
zzo38computer
Fixed

------
__d
fixed, aka 6x13

